# Win a free Battleforce/Battalion of your choice courtesy of Bits and Kits



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok folks, this session of Themed Painting has now begun and our current topic is:

SciFi Single Miniature.

This session of Themed Painting will begin now and go until September 30th. Please take the time to view the Themed Painting Rules before you enter a model. Good luck and lets gets those entries going. Ok I am happy to announce that Bits and Kits are officially supporting this session of the contest. The winner of this contest will receive the battleforce/battalion of their choice, shipped anywhere in the world. That's right a full battleforce is up for grabs folks.

In the event of a tie we will have a further round of voting between the leaders until a single entry is chosen unanimously. This contest is open to anyone who enters and again keep in mind that that this prize WILL require a proof pic of you holding the mini in front of the pc with a current thread on Heresy in the background as we can't have models entered that don't belong to those who posted them.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Sweet! I'm entering this contest!


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

Is canada only?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Toast Ghost said:


> Is canada only?


Hi No its open to every member of heresy online ,location is not a factor k:

I forgot to say 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE !


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i might even enter this one. 

_oh, btw, posts merged_


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Big thanks for Bits and Kits for sponsorship. Should be a big and exciting one. It got me to enter for sure.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

-groan-

Wraith........could you please not enter so I can have a chance?:angel:


----------



## twentythree (May 29, 2008)

Wow, awesome that they would sponsor it like this! I have no chance, but if I get my first WH40k mini painted by then, I'll enter it anyway!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll throw my lot in if it means a free bunch of minis.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Still time to enter?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep. Comp closes on September 30th


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Usaal said:


> Still time to enter?


Clicking on the links in the first post reveals that we have until 30th of September.

EDIT: Gah I'm too slow.


----------



## Azarius (Jul 22, 2008)

Need to get my camera out and working then. Thanks for the comp.


----------



## Springbok (Jul 30, 2008)

This should be awesome! :biggrin: I dont paint a lot of sci-fi figures, but I'm really excited about this comp!


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice, a real prize! I'm in....

*edit - sorry for being such a noob but where do I post my entry?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You follow the links provided in the first post.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i wanna enter! that sounds sweet


----------



## Stryke (Aug 24, 2008)

I might enter.
I'd have no chance of winning but at least it would be an effort.

This might sound stupid but,
When you say a 'sci-fi' figure does that mean GW or not?

_*Edit:* I just saw my question is covered in the rules already._


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I think i might have to enter this , sounds really good


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

what's the due date?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

oops sorry, didn't read the other posts


----------

